# Vaccine



## lordbeezer (Feb 12, 2021)

Going tomorrow to local Walgreens for first shot. I have several tattoos but I hate shots.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 12, 2021)

Good for you I already got my first, get the second in two weeks, didn't hurt or make me sick, good luck.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 12, 2021)

I've started thousands of IVs, given tons of shots. The needle always looks bigger when it's facing you.  
The actual injection for me was actually pretty minor, just look away don't tense up.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 12, 2021)

#2 may have some reaction.


----------



## lordbeezer (Feb 12, 2021)

While in induction center at Ft. Leonard Wood early 71 went thru line getting shots with air injection guns. If you flinched you were cut several times like they used razor blades. Had ambulances by door to take guys to get sewed up. That made you hold very still. Worst one was a tiny needle to fight some overseas diseases..it burned very Badly. But passed soon after.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 12, 2021)

I got the 1st Pfizer shot last Wednesday.  My arm was a little sore at the injection site , otherwise nothing.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 12, 2021)

I have had both shots of the Moderna vaccine; no side effects, very little soreness; ain't many of us tough ones left ---


----------



## higgite (Feb 12, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> I got the 1st Pfizer shot last Wednesday.  My arm was a little sore at the injection site , otherwise nothing.


Same here, except a week earlier.

Tom


----------



## Asm109 (Feb 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I've started thousands of IVs, given tons of shots. The needle always looks bigger when it's facing you.
> The actual injection for me was actually pretty minor, just look away don't tense up.


Thats why I never look at it. I just look the other way.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 13, 2021)

I found ir interesting in how a small a syringe was used.  It couldn't be more than a ml and maybe smaller.  A ml is about twenty drops  and less than half the stroke was used so less than 10 drops.  A really fine gauge needle too.  I had theorized that some of the local soreness may have been due to the volume of liquid injected or possibly the force of the stream but after getting the injection, I think not.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes exactly, there is zero room for the injected fluid, if injected slowly it will start migrating into the tissue. At the speed of which it is delivered the ball of liquid is forced to make room for it's self. plus there is the matter of if the liquid is an irritant also. IM injections are kept at 1cc or less for these reasons.


----------



## lordbeezer (Feb 16, 2021)

Got my 1st vaccine. Little sore day or two. Not bad. Waiting on second one.


----------



## lordbeezer (Mar 13, 2021)

Second vaccine shot today..all is well so far


----------



## fixit (Mar 14, 2021)

I have had both of my shots. I am a regulator PLATELET donor, every three weeks 26 gallons to my credit, and now I test positive for the COVID 19 antibodies. the only side-effects I had was when I walked across the ceiling I ran into the fan and hurt my shin (smile)


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 14, 2021)

I got my second Pfizer shot ten days ago.  Other than an arm that was tender to the touch for a few days, no side effects.


----------



## gradient (Mar 14, 2021)

The really small syringe helps to cut down on wastage of the vaccine that is left over in the space between the plunger and needle end of the syringe.  It helps to get about 1 extra shot out of each vial of medicine.  I believe you are right RJSakowski about the volume hurting. When I took allergy shots, the doc split the dosage into two syringes, one in each arm so it wouldn't hurt so much afterwards.


----------



## Gaffer (Mar 14, 2021)

My second vax of Moderna was a two weeks ago. I only had a sore arm on shot #1. Shot #2, Friday morning, gave me a day of mild body aches and chills, but it didn't prohibit me from doing my chores. By Sunday morning I was back to normal. I'm bummed I didn't get Spidey senses fixit did. At least my shins don't hurt.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 14, 2021)

Glad to hear that everyone who is getting the shots has not had any untoward effects, other than bruised shins


----------



## 682bear (Mar 22, 2021)

I left work this morning and drove over to the Delta Air Lines Flight Museum...




It is closed currently... they have set up a mass vaccination center there. I went in and received my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine...

I haven't been there in @20 years... I'll have to go after it opens back up... they have really built a nice museum with several aircraft, including a DC-3, DC-7, Huff-Daland, 767, 747, and several others on display.

-Bear


----------



## Janderso (Mar 22, 2021)

Had my first one last week, I'm scheduled for the second shot the second week of April.
I must admit, I'm looking forward to having this behind me.
I had a sore arm and was cold-tired the first couple days after #1.-Maderna


----------



## Janderso (Mar 22, 2021)

lordbeezer said:


> Second vaccine shot today..all is well so far


How did you do with the second shot?


----------



## lordbeezer (Mar 22, 2021)

Little tired with headache couple days.. think headache came from pushing a 1500 pound big cooker in  soft ground day after shot.


----------



## savarin (Mar 22, 2021)

No sign of us getting any shots up here yet.
Luckily no cases either.
Our sly grinning do nothing overlord keeps changing the dates.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 22, 2021)

I guess there was a benefit to travel lock down.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm 55.   Just had my first Moderna shot today.  Wife got hers too.  No side effects except for a slightly sore arm. 
I am so happy to be on my way to putting this pandemic in my rear view mirror.

Edit:  Was concerned for a moment they weren't going to give me a shot when I answered their questions.  I am VERY allergic to the flu shot.  This is a totally different type of shot so they had no worries.
Wife is allergic to shell fish.  No issues there either.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 23, 2021)

I was able to get both of my shots. I heard that the number of vaccinated Americans is approaching 100 million. Seems like a good start to herd immunity.

Both shots hurt my arm pretty badly (sore for a couple of days). 

I had to go to work the day after my second shot, and the only issue I had was a sore arm. The soreness even spread to my shoulder. I try to avoid taking ibuprofen, but I had to take ibuprofen after getting these shots.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 23, 2021)

Got my first shot yesterday with no effects other than a slightly sore shoulder .


----------



## aliva (Mar 26, 2021)

My age group doesn't come up till June


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 26, 2021)

Got my first Moderna shot today.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 26, 2021)

aliva said:


> My age group doesn't come up till June


Talk with your doctor if you’re concerned. Mine directed them to put me on the list because I’m a caregiver for my 90 year old mother.


----------



## alloy (Mar 27, 2021)

I just got my first shot yesterday of the phizer vaccine.  Didn't even feel them give it to me.  After hearing about people searching for weeks and waiting for hours I received an email, confirmed it, I walked in and there were about half a dozen people ahead of me.  Filled out a quick questionnaire, and in 30 minutes including 15 minutes waiting after the shot and I was out of there.   So far I haven't felt any effects from it.  No soreness, don't feel sick.  I go back on the 15th for the second shot.


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 27, 2021)

Got my 2nd Pfizer shot today.  Pretty sore arm after 8 hours, but otherwise it was a breeze.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 27, 2021)

I'd like to  hear the morning report, very good.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 27, 2021)

I told you I got my first on Monday Mike . While there , I filmed this .


----------



## Aukai (Mar 27, 2021)

Benny is good....


----------



## Gaffer (Mar 27, 2021)

I loved watching his shows. He was hilarious!


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 27, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I'd like to  hear the morning report, very good.


I woke up today with chills and pretty violent shaking.  Joints ached like hell too.  I took some Tylenol and went back to bed.  Six hours later I'm up and feeling ok - not 100 percent yet, but better for sure.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 27, 2021)

I thought there might be some symptoms. but there are several I know that had almost nothing. Glad it did not last too long.


----------



## mksj (Mar 27, 2021)

I had a similar reaction to David after my 2nd dose of the Moderna Covid vaccine.  Chills through the night and aches all over, was extremely fatigued the next day, and was about 90% back to normal the next day. First dose was just a sore arm for a few days. Wife had similar next day fatigue with aches, but no chills. In the clinical studies, younger individuals had a higher incidence and severity of side effects than older, but most were transient. One should have full immunity after about 2 weeks.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 27, 2021)

Got my second shot Thursday, Very mild sore injection site, no other symptoms. Two weeks more, and get to see my granddaughter, and son. Mike


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 28, 2021)

Where to start-- Feb 4 wife and I both got the first moderna shot just sore arm. Feb 7 wife tested positive for covid19, pretty mild sickness. Feb 11, I tested positive, gave me the bam infusion(google it) on Feb 12. I had pretty mild case short of the violent uncontrolable shaking for a day. Then we had our cold spell of the record cold temps (-1) for East Texas with no electricity.
We both got the 2nd moderna shot on March 19 just sore arm.
The worst of covid for me has been the after effects. Very short of breath and very, very tired all the time and the cough.
I went back to the Doc for the cough and the xray showed a spot on my left lung--ct scan confirmed, that was Friday but I got the results online late so Doc hasn't seen them yet so waiting for his imput. I suspect a PET scan is next. 
I'm 74 with stage 2 emphysema so the outcome might not be the best news, but it is what it is.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 28, 2021)

Gosh, it has to be tough waiting, I surely hope for the best.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear, hope your feeling better soon. Mike



jocat54 said:


> Where to start


----------



## aliva (Mar 28, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Talk with your doctor if you’re concerned. Mine directed them to put me on the list because I’m a caregiver for my 90 year old mother.


I'm not concerned with the wait time . I can control my exposure compared to others


----------

